# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  What does this say?

## attilapat

Введите Ваш пароль

----------


## gRomoZeka

It asks for your password.

----------


## TATY

Why have you posted this in "Russian Names".

----------


## Volk

Because, judging by 6 her posts, she hasn't ventured out of this forum section yet/doesn't want to/hasn't noticed the rest. But at least Putin has a reason to stop crying now...

----------

